# Oregon Tour Bus Crash



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 30, 2012)

With all the interest in tour buses that has recently been shown on the boards, is there any word yet on what kind of bus was involved in the Oregon crash of 30 DEC. And although it is still way too early in the investigation to speculate, is one brand of bus better than another in handling treacherous road conditions?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 30, 2012)

I've dug up all the info I can about this crash but have only been able to find one picture. From that picture I can't see the front of the bus which is the easiest way to identify it but I can see that the roof is warped and the rear end fell off. The tag axle was dislodged into the rear of the body.

I will continue efforts to identify this bus.

Edit: Anybody that can identify it, please help!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 31, 2012)

I found the name of the bus company. http://wgntv.com/2012/12/30/9-killed-in-oregon-bus-crash/


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 31, 2012)

That bus was apparently a Prevost H3-??. It is slightly heavier than a MCI D-Series. It is also taller, 146 inches compared to 137 inches. This height could have been a factor in this crash.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I just found this pic of the bus that crashed: http://cptdb.ca/wiki/images/5/59/Mi_Joo_Tour_%26_Travel_902.jpg. It was a Prevost H3-45 owned by Century McMynn Leasing and operated by Mijoo Tour & Travel.


----------



## JayPea (Jan 1, 2013)

The accident occurred near an unfortunately named area: Deadman Pass. This area is notorious in winter for treacherous driving conditions.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 2, 2013)

I think that Mijoo should have cancelled or suspended the run due to inclement weather, especially if that route was notorious for its dangers. The huge height of their bus obviously didn't help, either.


----------



## JayPea (Jan 2, 2013)

Unfortunately, what makes that area so notorious is that it's deceptive. Black ice and sudden banks of fog in this area are what makes it so dangerous in winter.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know because I haven't taken that route in winter, but now that this happened I'm not gonna risk it! It seemed fine when riding in May (2010).


----------



## JayPea (Jan 2, 2013)

The one time I was on that route, riding with a friend of mine, was in June. What I'd really like to see is the resumption of the _Pioneer_ happen so I can ride that route via Amtrak. As I've said in so many other occasions, I'm not holding my breath on that one. I'd much rather be on the train than I-84!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 3, 2013)

JayPea said:


> The one time I was on that route, riding with a friend of mine, was in June. What I'd really like to see is the resumption of the _Pioneer_ happen so I can ride that route via Amtrak. As I've said in so many other occasions, I'm not holding my breath on that one. I'd much rather be on the train than I-84!


I want to see the Pioneer and DW back, too. I'm personally not a fan of controlled-access roads.


----------

